# Canidae and Nutro lawsuit



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Lawsuits On the Trail of Nutro, Canidae Pet Foods
Pet owners' complaints of death, illness headed for court

By Jon Hood
ConsumerAffairs.com

February 12, 2009 
News
• Lawsuits On the Trail of Nutro, Canidae Pet Foods
• FDA Halts Illegally Medicated Animal Feed
• Pet Owners Warned about Chicken Jerky Products
• Mars Extends Pet Food Recall; More Salmonella Found
• Mars Recalls Cat Food Sold at Wal-Mart due to Salmonella
• Hartz Recalls Rawhide Chips After Possible Salmonella Contamination
• Pet Owners Eligible For $24 Million in Landmark Melamine Settlement
• Internet Rumor Claims Cocoa Mulch Causes Dog Deaths
• Mars Recalls More Pet Food; Possible Salmonella Contamination
• Mars Petcare Recalls Some Pedigree Dog Food
• Expert Finds Unexplained Pet Deaths 'Not Consistent'
• Illness, Death Dog Nutro Pet Food
• Feds Raid PETCO Warehouse in Illinois
• Pet Owners Not Thrilled with Poison Food Settlement
• CDC Links 2006 Salmonella Outbreak to Dog Food
• FDA Orders Illinois Pet Food Maker to Clean Up Its Act
• String of Illnesses Afflicts NUTRO-Fed Pets
---
• More about Pet Food Recalls ...

Two separate law firms are gathering information for potential class action lawsuits against Canidae and Nutro, the pet food manufacturers whose products are alleged to have caused widespread pet illness.

Progressive Law Group, LLC, is currently gathering information from pet owners who say their dogs became sick as a result of eating Canidae products, or who have information that would be useful to the suit.

According to its website, the firm focuses mainly on environmental, energy, and consumer affairs issues. More information about the Canidae suit can be found online.

Meanwhile, the Alabama firm of McCallum, Hoaglund, Cook, and Irby is gathering information for a potential class action lawsuit against Menu Foods, the company that manufactures Nutro.

In spite of widespread complaints of pet illness, Canidae has yet to issue a voluntary recall of its foods. Last year, the company issued a statement explaining that it had changed the food's formulation and that pets needed to be transitioned gradually from the old to the new formula.

Specifically, the company cited the new food's "increased levels of meat protein" and the "increased overall complex carbohydrate quality."

However, angry consumers said Canidae was at best inconsistent in warning pet owners beforehand of the need for the gradual formula transition. Many claimed that neither the food nor the shelves on which it was stocked provided any warning that the formula had changed.

Some consumers have speculated that the new formula, which contains carbohydrates such as corn and barley, came as a shock to their dogs' systems, which had become accustomed to the old formula's more rice-centered composition. In September 2007, a lab report allegedly showed that a Canidae sample contained the painkiller acetaminophen, a charge which Canidae vehemently denied.

Nutro suit
Menu Foods, which makes Nutro, was forced to issue a series of recalls in 2007, after scores of dogs became sick, some experiencing kidney failure. At least 10 deaths were reported. The Pet Food Products Safety Alliance ("PFPSA") tested a batch of Nutro pet food in August 2008, and found alarming levels of copper and zinc.

Indeed, PFPSA noted that the copper levels were two to three times higher than recommended by the Association of American Feed Control Officials ("AAFCO").

A multi-district class action lawsuit against Menu Foods recently settled for $24 million. The suit was brought on behalf of certain U.S. and Canadian residents who purchased recalled pet food after March 16, 2007.

Under the settlement, all class members are eligible to collect up to 100% of economic damages they suffered, as long as they can provide documentation. An explanation of the settlement and relevant court documents can be found at PetFoodSettlement.com - Home. It is unclear whether or how this settlement will affect the suit brought by the McCallum firm.

here is the link..
Lawsuits On the Trail of Nutro, Canidae Pet Foods


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow, and Canidae just barely started using Diamond Manufacturing warehouses? Is it a coincidence? hmmmm.

Guess my choice to switch after 1 bag of "soft serve" was the right choice.

Thanks for posting Peanut.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

same with nutro they went to mars...same mfg as pedigree and they are always involved in recalls..
both canidae and nutro deny that they had any problems with their foods yet animals kept getting sick


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

so should us canidae people switch? Ive had no problems with any of my dogs, all are healthy as could be.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

koonce272 said:


> so should us canidae people switch? Ive had no problems with any of my dogs, all are healthy as could be.


Yes, but I'm biased


----------

